# Missaukee Lake & Mullett Lake trip



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Headed to Michigan this weekend to Missaukee Lake and then Mullett. 12" ice with minimal slush. Has anyone fished these lakes. I know it's a hot walleye and pike bite. Whats your favorite pike set up. Appreciate tips


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey man just seen this post. We are headed up to the cadillac area first wknd in february and I seen Missaukee and was trying to find some information myself. Please post whatever you figure out! Appreciate the info!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I've fished Misaukee. There is a tackle shop called millers corner. It covers your basics, but pilgrims village in Cadillac is better. Jays sporting goods in Clare is worth the stop. Live bait at all three. Good access is off the ramp at the end of green st. Green is right across from millers corner. Right off the ramp is a nice flat for setting up your tip ups. Easily walkable if you don't have transportation. Don't oversize your tip up rigs. Walleye rigs catch pike too. You are allowed three lines per guy. We usually set 2 tip ups and jig for panfish. 12-15lb fluoro leaders are good On the traps. 2-3 lb on the panfish rods. Set them in different depths. Fiskas #61 glow in 3mm is my go to panfish jig with a spike. 
The timbers restaurant in Cadillac has an awesome prime rib. Stopless topless in Cadillac leaves a lot to be desired!
Call pilgrims village in Cadillac for a report. Don't be afraid to look at rose lake either... nice pike have come out of there.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks for the info Capt! Ill be headed up for the pan fish and possible walleye not really interested in the pike we catch enough of them in Canada! Does Miss or Rose have good panfish or walleye better than cadillac or mitchell? We fished cadillac and mitchell last year and had okay success. Thanks for the help!


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I've had better success at Misaukee and rose. Cadillac and Mitchell get a lot of pressure. Rose gets less pressure than the others. Don't rule out the pike, the same rig works on both. Throw a spinner blade and a few beads on the tip up rigs. Target eyes in the morning and evening hours, pike all day. Keep some shorts of perch and gills for the tip ups, but remember they count against your limit. A shanty is almost necessary due to the extreme cold. Tight lines and good luck!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m also making Michigan trip on 2/3 – 2/5, and only really interested in panfish. I’ve been doing a lot of research, and I’m still not sure where I will end up going. I’m either staying in Harrison to fish Budd, with a fall back to Higgins, and maybe Mitchell. Or, staying at Pilgrim Village to fish Mitchell, with a fallback of Portage, Hamlin, or Budd.

I hope to find some BIG crappie, but gills & perch are good too.

Really wish I had such a hard time deciding where to ice fish here in SW Ohio!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Rooster where u located in sw Ohio ?


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Rooster we have a cottage directly on Mitchell on the west side big cove. We will fish there and bounce to maybe Cadillac or miss lol


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you fished the big cove before? Reading good reports on crappie there, but looking at the map it looks very shallow? Still trying to decide where to go….I might just wait and decide when I get past Detroit.

1more- I’m in Cincinnati


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Rooster said:


> Have you fished the big cove before? Reading good reports on crappie there, but looking at the map it looks very shallow? Still trying to decide where to go….I might just wait and decide when I get past Detroit.
> 
> 1more- I’m in Cincinnati


N E S or West of Cincy


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

1more said:


> N E S or West of Cincy


Sorry, North (Fairfield)


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

yea we have fished the big cove. Definitely shallow and usually packed with pike guys all noisy and drinking beers. Nothing against that though Ill per take in some beverages as well lol. I plan on exploring a little more this year.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Rooster said:


> Sorry, North (Fairfield)


Sorry Rooster for the late reply. I am not very far from you let us know how you do. Good luck and be safe on your trip!


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Good luck


----------

